# Moving Canada from India



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,

Me, my wife and 2 kids (8 years) and (13 Years) would be shortly moving to Canada under PR. As my occupation (Training Office) is under LHT List.First I would move to Canada then followed by my family after 3 or 4 months once I am settled. Only thing I wanted to know is : - 

1)Which would be best place to work Toronto or Montreal?
2)Once I have moved to Canada, I know I may not find job at once , can I work for other labour (Like at gas station, Pool, Mall or any place) work till i find one?
3)On arriving in Canada and since I already have PR, can I staright away apply in employment exchange?

Thank you
Charan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Charanjit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me, my wife and 2 kids (8 years) and (13 Years) would be shortly moving to Canada under PR. As my occupation (Training Office) is under LHT List.First I would move to Canada then followed by my family after 3 or 4 months once I am settled. Only thing I wanted to know is : -
> 
> ...


I assume you mean Training Officer. What/who is it you are training? To answer your questions:-

1) Difficult to answer unless I know what/who it is you're training. Keep in mind there is a good deal of French spoken in Montreal and unless you are fluent it could impede your employment opportunities.
2) Provided you have a PR card you can work wherever you choose.
3) Yes, you will need to have obtained your SIN card.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

It is most likely you will find a larger amount of people from India in Toronto than Montreal , as my observations in Canada have shown me , you tend to stick together and give each other assistance , they will be able to guide you in your job search . There is also a 'Little India' in Toronto so you will not find so much of a culture shock , everything you may desire from home . Good luck in your new life .


----------



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Yuld,

Thank you for your response .

I am working as Training officer for Education companies/Call Centers/Telecommunication company.Working as Training officer I also work as Training Coordinator. I have over 10 years of experince.

Thank you Oddball also .. I have heard lot about Montreal that it is good city to work in and thank you for updatiing on french.. I would make sure I learn french before I come.. 

Thank you so much for your advice..

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LHT List

Charanjit,

What is this list and what does the acronym mean? I have never heard of it so would appreciate some clarification.

Thanks.


----------



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Auld,

I am sorry it was "list of occupations" not LHT. I saw Training Officer listing in that.Only thing that is worrying me is that how long would it take me to get job. 

Also I am confused now where to go toronto or Montreal. .Can you please guide me with your valued advice.

Thank you


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Charanjjit,

The question you are asking is comparable to asking: Where would you move: Delhi or Mumbai except in this case, both are on the other side of the temperature scale?

So think about your own personal choices and where youd fit better.

Cheers.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay , let us bring your family into this equation because you realy need to give a thought to their thoughts and feelings about the whole , this is going to be quite the uprooting , especialy for the children at their ages . Do you know anyone in Canada at this present time because that would help ease the transition from one life-style to the other , the language also is not spoken the same with often different names for various items on a daily basis . As I mentioned before , Toronto would probably be the easiest to assimilate into for your family due to the large number of immigrants with your ethnic background , although this is not a neccessity it could certainly do no harm . Once you have settled and established your selves , you can always move to a smaller city where conditions could be much more favourable to a small family , just mt thoughts , Colin .


----------



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Oddball..

Thank you for your response.. Honestly I do not know anyone in Canada.I think what you said is very true to start with Toronto and then move to a smaller city where conditions could be much more favourable to a small family.

Also if you can please answer me that once I move to Canada.. how quick can I find any job to pull food on the table and pay for my rents? and once I come to Canada under PR can I staight away take help from employment exchange for helping me getting a suitable job as per my experience?

Thank you in advance 

Charanjit


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Charanjit said:


> Hello Oddball..
> 
> Thank you for your response.. Honestly I do not know anyone in Canada.I think what you said is very true to start with Toronto and then move to a smaller city where conditions could be much more favourable to a small family.
> 
> ...


I'm going to take a stab at this and tell you the speed with which you obtain a job is totally dependent on your experience/skills and the need some company has for them. From my 40+ years in the Canadian work arena I would strongly suggest that you obtain employment before moving here. There are thousands of professionals from India driving cabs and working in menial jobs here. The Canadian Government has been accused, and justifiably so in my opinion, of not telling the full truth to immigrants about the availability of jobs. The absence of any support for you here would make the transition even more difficult.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

*Moving from India....*

Hi Charnjit,
I think it would be better for you in Toronto as there are more 'desi' communities here ie Brampton/Springdale. Due to the density of population and # of companies, job hunting would be easier than Montreal. It is bi-lingual Montreal, so you will have to converse in French.

Use workopolis dot com for jobs and locations.
I moved here from UK a number of years ago and the education system here is not as good as UK. 

Here is my experience of Canada in a nutshell, good and bad mixed.
Too many pendus, Extreme temperatures -30 to +30, snow shovelling!! Overtaking in wrong lanes!, Car Insurance premiums are high, People are khusk (dry) and introverted, except the ones from England of course!!, Lots of outdoor activities for kids,Good business opportunities, Nice/new houses and open spaces, Disjointed education system and no standardized testing, Education system better in UK, Health system is better in Canada. (OHIP), Companies require canadaian experience (prejudice as even British is not their standard!), Very poor transportation system, no trains/lightrail, only buses, Less congested than UK and much safer too. Mississauga was named the safest city in Ontario a few years back.
If you are planning to sponsor your family that is great, as you may find it boring here initially as the people here are not as sociable as UK or India, must be the water..as they say.
Also do a reality check on website notcanada dot com..shocking but reality!!

Hope this helps and good luck!!

G..


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I looked up the site suggested by JazMan and my over all view of the posters etc there seem to come from many expats I have found here in Asis . In a nutshell , those that are disgruntled and are basically unsuccessfull in their own countries , continue this trait in the country they have chosen to relocate in . A poll of LOTTO winners of huge sums of money put it this way , those who are happy with $10..00 before they won , continued to be happy with their winnings , those that were miserable to only have $10,00 before they won , usualy lost their new found millions in a comparatively short space of time . Success is a 'Mind-set' , if you have not shown drive in your own country to succeed , it will not magically come to you after you immigrate into a new society , if you are totally disatisfied with everything around you and point fingers to appoint blame for your failings , this is unlikely to change in a land that is alien to you . Canada is in the same downturn as most of the world at this time , do not go there expecting it to fix all of your problems in a short time , you will become disparate and start your finger pointing all over again . Spend your time looking at your personal shortcomings and how to improve your own attitude , despite any hardships , adding other peoples problems to your own will only dig you a bigger hole . Colin .


----------



## HaverCanada (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the best place to live is Vancouver. Not Toronto and Not Montreal.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

My son lived there for several years and would likely agree with you , but , how does that help someone who has to get employment to support his family with only the skills he has at hand ?


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Good luck in your move. I have been here from UK since 2000 and its a bit of a culture shock, extreme weather, very hot or very cold, lack of public transportation, definitely better standard of living than UK. I have knowledge of local areas/real estate/schools in the Mississauga and Brampton areas, so If you're planning to move here I can help you with renting in the right area, close to Gurudwara/schools/highways etc..


----------



## Charanjit (Sep 11, 2009)

Thank you Jazman,

Yes I may need help from you to find some place to stay in coming time.... Is this for Brampton?. Place for 2 adults and kids (8) and (13)... sure house with fare rent and right area, close to Gurudwara/schools/highways etc.. like you said.

Request in coming time I can get your contact details please?

Regards

Charan


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes Vancouver may be best for climate and scenic landscapes. However for work I am sure Toronto would be better. If you can secure a job in Vancouver thats great but Toronto would have a greater volume of jobs...u can email on [email protected] cheers


----------

